# Anyone ever heard of Susan Naylor?



## law (Nov 26, 2008)

So, after a fair amount of research and asking my local vet if he could recommend a breeder, she gave me the name of Susan Naylor in Leominster, MA. I visited her and her 'fur-family' a week or two ago, and was VERY impressed. I had a whole list of questions (a good chunk culled from this board, the rest from Google and YGRC) that she answered readily, got to meet 'momma dawg' and the pups, and all around had a really good feeling. However, I'm mainly ignorant in the ways of 'what makes a breeder particularly good or bad', I was curious if any of you here had any experience with her, and if you could tell me if it was good or bad? Also, where does a fee of $1600 fall along the range of prices for a good purebred Golden puppy? 

Many thanks in advance!
--Lee


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

do not know of Susan - but I do know that prices really vary widely. I have heard of people paying $400 and up to $1800. I paid $1500 for my boy. He was worth every penny and I would pay it all over again


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Lee and welcome to the forum.
I do not know Susan. Does she breed under a kennel name? That may be more recognizable. As to what makes a good breeder that is wide open to interpretation. Minimum you would want the breeder to show you clearances for both parents for eyes, hearts, hips and elbows. the clearances hopefully have also been on prior generations on both sides of the pedigree but the breeder would not likely have these copies unless she owned some of those dogs. If the pups seem to be kept in a clean area and well taken care of would also be a plus. For the area of the country that you are talking $1600 would be an expected price for a Golden pup.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know her either, but she is listed on one of the sites.
*GOLD'NTCH KNIGHT TEMPLAR*. SR 43480006. 05-06-07 By Ch Daybreak Varsity Jump - Karousel Belles Of Ireland JH. Owner: Susan G Naylor., Leominster, MA 014535462. Breeder: Susan G Naylor. I THINK...She's part of the CT River Valley Golden Retriever Club. Not sure though. http://www.crvgrc.org/index.asp?ID=19


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't know her either, but she is listed on one of the sites.
> *GOLD'NTCH KNIGHT TEMPLAR*. SR 43480006. 05-06-07 By Ch Daybreak Varsity Jump - Karousel Belles Of Ireland JH. Owner: Susan G Naylor., Leominster, MA 014535462. Breeder: Susan G Naylor. She's part of the CT River Valley Golden Retriever Club.


Hi again Lee
All of the above would be a positive thing in my opinion. She is active in dog sports and is a member of a local dog club. I would contact the people at CT. Valley GRC ( http://www.crvgrc.org/index.asp?ID=20 ). Unless that is how you found her in the first place, through thier breeder referral. If so than I woulld be very comfortable with her provided she has met all your other expectations, which it sounds she has.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if she is part of the club or not, but she is listed as taking part in something on their site if you click the link. If you search the other dogs, the sire and dam, you will find them both in K9data.


----------



## law (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey all, thanks for the quick replies! I'm glad that you all get a good feeling about her too, she did seem to really know what she was talking about. I'm SO looking forward to getting this dog, you don't even know! I grew up with labradors and Goldens, but ever since college I've either had girlfriends who were allergic or landlords who didn't allow dogs. Now I've got a girlfriend who loves dogs at least as much as I do, and a landlord who 'has reservations' about letting a puppy onto his property, but is letting me do it anyway!  On top of it all, my job is VERY dog-friendly and my boss has said multiple times that I *must* bring him in often once I get him housebroken. Ahhh, sometimes it's great working for a small company... :

Thanks again everyone, I'll definitely post pics of my puppy once I get him!


----------



## my dog tug (Jun 20, 2012)

*GoldNTch*

Hi,

Im new to the board and read your post about Susan Naylor..
Did you ever get a puppy from her/
I was interested in talking with her and wanted to hear
about your dog's experience so far..
You can PM me too if you like.

MDT


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Although this thread is old, my golden friends who know her, resepect her breeding practices... On occasion, Imhave seen her at dog shows here in NE.


----------



## Raba212 (Jan 29, 2016)

We got our pup from Susan Naylor of Gold'N Touch and I couldn't recommend her more highly. She is so committed to the health of her dogs and offers clearance beyond AKC requirements. Our boy is 19 months old and an utter joy - he has that true golden personality: playful, smart, friendly, and calm. Susan had a temperament specialist look at her pups and helped match us with a dog who met our needs as a family and who she thought could thrive in a big city.


----------

